# New iPad Air and Retina Mini



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb:

http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just seen maverick is free can't wait to get home and upgrade &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

More here.

http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2013/10/apple-ipad-updated-with/


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes just watched the release. As expected and the retina mini. 

Im assuming the new ipad air is still with the retina ? no real info said about the camera thought?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks likely to be an expensive week or two, with new iPhone 5S, iPad Air and retina display iPad mini going on the Christmas list :devil:


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll get the iPad Air as soon as possible, only been waiting for the new iPads to renew my first generation iPad!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

roelliwohde said:


> I'll get the iPad Air as soon as possible, only been waiting for the new iPads to renew my first generation iPad!


Same here, fed up with my 1st generation (low cache) constantly crashing.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

S63 said:


> Same here, fed up with my 1st generation (low cache) constantly crashing.


Yeah, I've been on the verge of getting an iPad mini since Easter to replace mine. I'm more hoping the old iPad Mini or the latest/now-previous gen of iPads will drop in price. If it's not a decent discount I'll probably just go for a spanking new one.

Most noticeably, the Sky Sports News app has been iffy for a while & eBay app has been painfully slow to load up since it's latest update.

I have loads of bother with magazines and even the actual Newsstand store app crashing aaaall the time. Very tedious when you're trying to read an article.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Must admit having seen the new iPad Air I'm extremely tempted by it. 

I have the iPad 3 (the first retina one) and since upgrading to iOS 7 it's just not been the same.

I'm tempted by the Retina Mini but not sure what the performance differences would be compared to the fill size model.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Must admit having seen the new iPad Air I'm extremely tempted by it.
> 
> I have the iPad 3 (the first retina one) and since upgrading to iOS 7 it's just not been the same.
> 
> I'm tempted by the Retina Mini but not sure what the performance differences would be compared to the fill size model.


iPad air and ipad mini with retina are the same spec

I will be going from ipad 2 so a massive upgrade


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Aaah now that I think is a good move, you get to decide on size not the Mini basically being an older model. That was always what narked me a bit about the first mini. 

Damn the new mini is very very tempting. I have a Nexus and I love that for it's value for money and it's functions but it's not a patch on my iPad for slickness, feel or general use. The new Mini, mmmm I like it! lol


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, both the iPad Air and iPad mini 2 share the same spec. I've never seen or held an iPad mini in the flesh but will do so when I go to the States next month. If I like it I'll buy it along with a kindle Paperweight on the cards.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hummm, I don't yet feel the need for a new ipad. I'm still on the ipad 2. I felt I needed the new iphone 5S coming from a 4 but thats probably because it has many more uses. 

I have the 5S I think I've paid into apple enough this year. May go for the next ipad after this one. Truth is they release far to often.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's great that the the new mini comes in same spec as iPad air and also with 128GB I've loved my mini since buying it feels better than my old iPad 2 not sure if I will upgrade but it's worth a thought. I would use the 128GB for when I'm away could carry a tonne more movies and tv shows on it and I already get a lot on my 64gb. I'm tempted by it but having just bought a 5s not sure what the missus will say.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Aaah now that I think is a good move, you get to decide on size not the Mini basically being an older model. That was always what narked me a bit about the first mini.
> 
> Damn the new mini is very very tempting. I have a Nexus and I love that for it's value for money and it's functions but it's not a patch on my iPad for slickness, feel or general use. The new Mini, mmmm I like it! lol


Hmmm I know its a hard decision I'm use to ipad 2 size and with the air being slightly thinner etc I'm swaying towards it, but then the price I can get for my ipad 2 I won't have to find a lot to get the new ipad mini


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a new iPad mini for me ;-)


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if the mini is too small for me... I'm using my iPad 1 a few hours a day. I tested the old mini for a few minutes and don't know if the retina display will compensate the smaller display for me?!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

roelliwohde said:


> I'll get the iPad Air as soon as possible, only been waiting for the new iPads to renew my first generation iPad!


Me too, got the Ipad 1 when it first came out... still love it but been hankering for a new one....

I think im going to get a new iPad Air and Mac book Air either before or just after Christmas....

The thing is this is a long term investments While i really want the Mac Air im half thinking as it wont move far from my office is it worth getting the Pro with Retaina Display????

Im really tempted togo white with the iPad too after 3 Gens of Black iPhones im thinking maybe white for the 6 next year.......


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I know it is possible on macbook but can i get Microsoft office on ipad?:thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

I wish the mini had the same camera as the Ipad air.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Wheelzntoys said:


> I wish the mini had the same camera as the Ipad air.


i thought it had


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> I know it is possible on macbook but can i get Microsoft office on ipad?:thumb:


Think its called iWorks....


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> i thought it had


The Mini Retina & Air have exactly the same specs for everything bar screen size - http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/compare/


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

In the lead up to the announcement I kept telling myself iPad mini as I use my Mums now and again and love the way the screen is all accessible when holding with two hands by your thumbs. A big contract to my Gen3 but I couldn't justify the swap as the lack of a retina screen is very noticeable.

Now with the thinner bezel, and the lighter body I am again torn between what to do. Think it will be a wander in Apple to get a feel for them both before any decisions are made.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> I know it is possible on macbook but can i get Microsoft office on ipad?:thumb:


U get iWork's which isn't really the same apparently Microsoft are working on an office app which will have everything in it.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wheelzntoys said:


> I wish the mini had the same camera as the Ipad air.


There both the same apart from size, all specs are equal.

Look here http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/compare/


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

Mini is cute


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you think these would work by using the wifi signal off a iPhone?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Do you think these would work by using the wifi signal off a iPhone?


You mean use the 3G of the iPhone to use internet/emails/etc on the iPad?

If yes, then yes. Look up tethering and personal hotspot on your iPhone.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

slineclean said:


> Do you think these would work by using the wifi signal off a iPhone?


It works great, i make my iPhone a hotspot for my folks to connect to when we meet up.

Makes it very tricky to decide if i need 3G of not now.....


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm due and upgrade from my 2 next week and can have an iPad 4 for free.... but the air is very tempting....


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I caved.... Just set my new Air up and its amazing, such a jump from a 2! Just couldn't get a case for it today so ordered direct from Apple.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Just going to have my bath and im going to have a walk into my little town to have a look at the air, Its not a full apple store thought, even thought they only sell apple stuff? I don't know if to buy from there but just want to go and see it in person thought


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Had mine since Friday morning. Absolutely love it, so much lighter and smaller. Fast too!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Got one for the parents and it is very nice to use. Nice and snappy, light and good screen (does make me wonder what the mini looks like with the smaller screen with same res


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I do fancy an air as well. May sell my iPad 4 to fund one.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Ipad air is tempting, but with macbook pro an imac and admittedly an ipad 1 i shouldnt and i have had no issues with my mk1 ipad i do dislike the fact with all the handheld stuff of apple that they all end up unable to install certain aps etc due to age incompatibility.

Not much of a game app fan so not real issue for me and never had any crashes and no issues with magazines either.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

neilb62 said:


> Hmmm, I'm due and upgrade from my 2 next week and can have an iPad 4 for free.... but the air is very tempting....


How do you upgrade frre with an iPad? Is it a work thing or you just talking about treating yourself?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

PaulN said:


> How do you upgrade frre with an iPad? Is it a work thing or you just talking about treating yourself?


If you buy it like a mobile phone on contract


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> If you buy it like a mobile phone on contract


Any links to this type of contract?


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Got my iPad Air yesterday. I'd highly recommend one, incredible upgrade!


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Steve Saunders said:


> Got my iPad Air yesterday. I'd highly recommend one, incredible upgrade!


What did you upgrade from? 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I had a look at both of the new models last week in Amsterdam - altough they weren't yet available they had demos. Both very nice, but as I currently have an iPad 4 I'm not going to upgrade at this stage, I'll probably wait until the iPad 6 is out, presumably next year sometime.

I recently upgraded from iPhone 4 to 5S, now that was an amazing leap and such an improvement.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Unless I'm wrong, the Apple store only have 16GB versions of the previous iPad. A clever move to make us buy the iPad Air?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm waiting for the mini, not sure when it's out though?


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Benji - I upgraded from an iPad 3. The reduction in weight and a thinner bezel makes it feel like you're holding an iPad Mini which is nice, however you've got the full 9.7" Retina screen.

I'm a bit of an Apple Fan Boy, however I'd still definitely recommend the upgrade. Why the hell not.

Shaun - iPad Mini is rumoured for 21st November.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What colour has everyone gone for? As ive said im quite tempted with White & Silver but need to pop in and have a look.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I went for white/silver too. Same as my iPhone and also matches my MacBook.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Unless I'm wrong, the Apple store only have 16GB versions of the previous iPad. A clever move to make us buy the iPad Air?


They're only selling the iPad 2 and iPad Air now.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> I went for white/silver too. Same as my iPhone and also matches my MacBook.


Aren't you posh :lol:

I may consider getting an Air now the size and weight have dropped but can't see what I would use it for over my mini, don't want to fall for buying it for buying somethings sake...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ravinder said:


> They're only selling the iPad 2 and iPad Air now.


Do you mean Apple?

Quite a few high street retailers are (were on the weekend) selling the outgoing models with a bit of discount.

http://www.tesco.com/direct/search-...4&_requestid=3172430&sortBy=1&_WebEvents=ipad


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, Apple are now only selling those 2 models.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Apple have now launched the iPad Mini Retina. On sale today.

Their full iPad range is iPad 2, iPad Air, iPad Mini & iPad Mini Retina.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow. Didn't expect Apple to release the new iPad Mini today. Sprung up quite a surprise.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Got my mini retina and more than happy with the new screen and a bit of extra power, going to put my old 64gb 3g mini on here tonight.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in the States now so gonna pop into the Apple store in Philly and check it out and if I'm happy with it I'll place an order.


----------

